# Passt Dark Rock advanced auf mein Board?



## TFTP100 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo be quiet,
Ich habe ein matx board und interessiere mich für ein dark rock advanced, bin aber nicht sicher ob er passt, da ein HR-02 Macho anscheinend auf meinem mainboard mit dem ersten pcie slot kollidiert.

Hier ist mein Board: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1156 - GA-H55M-UD2H (rev. 1.3)


----------



## Hleothoron (16. Mai 2012)

Nimm einen 120er Lüfter und leg ihn mittig auf den Sockel, dann siehste, ob es bis zum PCIe passt. Der Advanced ist ziemlich genau 120/122 mm breit. Hab ihn hier auf Arbeit auch auf einem mATX Board verbaut, jedoch nach oben blasend. Rein vom Augenmaß her passt er aber auch locker quer.


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo TFTP,

leider ist der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 nicht zu dem von Dir  angegebenen Mainboard kompatibel - der Kühler wird leider nicht passen.

Am meisten beunruhigen die Spannungswandler in Richtung der I/O Slot-Seite.
Hier könnte es Probleme geben. Die PCIe Slots sollten jedoch unberührt bleiben.
Auch bei der Verwendung von RAM Headspreader könnte es, im Hinblick auf die höhere Bauhöhe, zu Problemen bei der montage kommen.

PS: Hattest Du diese Frage nicht auch bei uns im Forum gestellt?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Mai 2012)

be quiet! Support schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo TFTP,
> 
> leider ist der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 nicht zu dem von Dir  angegebenen Mainboard kompatibel - der Kühler wird leider nicht passen.
> 
> ...



Ja hab ich  ich wollte wissen ob hier jmd anderes ist 

Also andere Leute hier im Forum meinen die spannungswandler wären kein problem siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/217754-kleiner-1156-cpu-kuehler-3.html besonders der beitrag von superseijayin
Was meinen sie dazu?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch eine Frage bevor ich ihn bestelle:
Ich hab ja jetz ein silent wings 2 und auf 12v is er mir zu laut, deswegen wollt ocj fragen ob es reicht wenn ich den dark rock advanced dann auf 7V laufen lass ?


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo TFTP,

laut unserem Produktmanagement könnte es bei dieser Kombination zu Problem im Hinblick auf die Spannungswandler geben. Leider basiert diese Aussage auf theoretischen Werten, da wir das von Dir benannte Mainboard nicht vorliegen haben.

Durch die Verringerung der Spannung sinkt die Drehzahl des Lüfters, was auch zu einer verminderten Kühlleistung / Wärmeabfuhr führt. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Mai 2012)

be quiet! Support schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo TFTP,
> 
> laut unserem Produktmanagement könnte es bei dieser Kombination zu Problem im Hinblick auf die Spannungswandler geben. Leider basiert diese Aussage auf theoretischen Werten, da wir das von Dir benannte Mainboard nicht vorliegen haben.
> 
> ...


Ihr habt aber lang gebraucht 
Dann schau ich mal ob die Aussage stimmt hab nämlich bestellt 
Mir is schon klar dass dann die kühlleistung sinkt.... Nur ob sie dann bei 5v volllast noch reicht um mein i7 870 über wasser zu halten


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Juni 2012)

Hey hab ihn grade verbaut und kann sagen er passt 
So ich poste morgen ein review wenn mir lw ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2012)

Leider zu spät gesehen. Klar passen die Kühler wäre ja auch ein Joke einen Kühler zu bauen der gegen die Norm geht. Die Spannungswandler sehe ich ebenfalls nicht als Problem an, da ja neben dem Kühler meist auch Gehäuselüfter für einen Luftzug sorgen. Notfalls könnte man sich ja einen Spoiler basteln der im unteren Bereich die Luft umleitet.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (5. Juni 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage bevor ich ihn bestelle:
> Ich hab ja jetz ein silent wings 2 und auf 12v is er mir zu laut, deswegen wollt ocj fragen ob es reicht wenn ich den dark rock advanced dann auf 7V laufen lass ?



Klemm den Lüfter an CPU Fan Slot vom Mainboard an und lass das Board regeln. Ich hab den Dark Rock Advanced c1 auf einem Asrock P5B-DE und Intel E5300@3,45GHz und der zuckelt bei mir mit gediegenen 850 U/Min und ist damit fein leise.  Da sind meine T.B. Apolish mit 850 U/Min fast laut dagegen und die gelten ja eigendlich schon als gute silent Leuchtlüfter 

Gruß Micha


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Juni 2012)

SrgtSmokealot schrieb:
			
		

> Klemm den Lüfter an CPU Fan Slot vom Mainboard an und lass das Board regeln. Ich hab den Dark Rock Advanced c1 auf einem Asrock P5B-DE und Intel E5300@3,45GHz und der zuckelt bei mir mit gediegenen 850 U/Min und ist damit fein leise.  Da sind meine T.B. Apolish mit 850 U/Min fast laut dagegen und die gelten ja eigendlich schon als gute silent Leuchtlüfter
> 
> Gruß Micha



Haha mein mainboard kannsde vergessen des kennt nur1000 und 1500 rpm...
Habs jetz mit den gehäuselüftern auf 5V geklemmt das ist angenehm auch wenn nun die graka dröhnt und die festplatte eenkt sie wär n vibrator 
nach 15min prime 86grad aber scheis drauf ich belast den niemals 15min mit volllast






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (5. Juni 2012)

86°C finde ich persönlich aber dann doch etwas bedenklich, auch wenns nur bei Prime vorkommt. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Juni 2012)

SrgtSmokealot schrieb:
			
		

> 86°C finde ich persönlich aber dann doch etwas bedenklich, auch wenns nur bei Prime vorkommt.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Is doch scheis egal xD
Haha passiv is es fast gleich wie bei 5V lol
Würds mir dann passiv nicht mehr bringen wenn ich den kühler dreh?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

